# Tapered Bands Made EASY



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

If you cut your own tapered bands and want something that can give you an adjustable taper with 100% accuracy from band to band as well as do it quickly you simply must have one of these. I have seen them for sale before but but I never really paid much mind to them as I didn't understand exactly what they do. I saw a YouTube video on how they are used and realized there would be no more marking each band and no more fishing through the cut bands to match them up in pairs. This gadget lets you cut them all at a 100% match and do it fast. I wish I had discovered this years ago. I am sure this will help me cut perfect tapered bands every time.
I saw the video here:





I bought a couple of them from one of my favorite sellers here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...xt=slingshot+band+ruler&productId=32846664635

If you cut your own tapered bands this is a very small investment that may well become one of your favorite tools.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This is a great looking jig. I'm sure it will make cutting tapers a lot easier and faster to boot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip purchased one and alerted us to this tool. Glad you posted this tool for any one that missed this. A good tool.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Yep. I picked one up too. Great little tool. Make sure you've got one of the tall rotary knives though, too thick to clear the little ones.


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for the post. I like this jig. Today I tried making one out of plexiglass and it was just terrible. This will do the trick for me.


----------

